# 1st Post/Just Bought Edel 665



## LePetiteSayulita (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi all! New to this site and sailing. I just bought an Edel 665. 22' and in pretty good shape. I am in Southern California. I will be picking her up in a couple of weeks and will be sailing her out of the LA Harbor area. I have been told Edel's are pretty rare out here so I wanted to see who in here owns one or has experience with Edel's. I searched in here for Edel's and the posts were pretty old. Looking forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## Wstaddon (May 21, 2018)

Great boat! Small enough to learn big enough to enjoy comfort!


----------



## LePetiteSayulita (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks, WStaddon. I am doing a few cosmetic things to her and then dropping her in the water by mid June. I can't wait. The previous owner learned to sail on this boat, I am looking forward to doing the same.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi @LePetiteSayulita , we will be neighbors sorta kinda . That is a very cool looking boat . You just might have the only one around here , sounds like you will be slipping her . See you at the Island .
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=117


----------



## Buzz1967 (Nov 1, 2019)

LePetiteSayulita said:


> Hi all! New to this site and sailing. I just bought an Edel 665. 22' and in pretty good shape. I am in Southern California. I will be picking her up in a couple of weeks and will be sailing her out of the LA Harbor area. I have been told Edel's are pretty rare out here so I wanted to see who in here owns one or has experience with Edel's. I searched in here for Edel's and the posts were pretty old. Looking forward to being a part of this community.


I just purchased the same boat this year and love it! Stable and lots of usable living space. Would love to hear how you are enjoying her after a full year and get some advice from another owner... You are right - they are rare!


----------



## stickers11 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry, started new thread - please delete this post.


----------

